# How to root SGS3 (T999 + More)



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well some of these sites out here flooded with ads are getting ridiculous so I am going to make this available to you guys, should work for most US variants.

*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR BRICK IF YOU CANNOT PAY ATTENTION. (Its not hard... srsly)*

Steps: (Requires Winblows Windows)

Place phone in download mode from device on, without USB connected) Vol Down + Power + center button, hold until the screen turns black, count to 10 and release the power button, you should see this:










Now for the easy stuff:

*Make sure you download these files (ODIN, CWM & Drivers)*
Odin/CWM/SU package - Drivers

Install the drivers first.

Once drivers are installed, press Volume up to accept, then plug your device into the macine. Now you should be able to open ODIN and it should connect and look like this:










The YELLOW COM means you are connected! Time to click PDA. Select the ClockworkMod TAR file. Once selected you can select start! Should look like this if successful:










You will need to push the SuperSU zip via adb _*in recovery*_ for the fastest method. Here is a screenshot of what to type in terminal.









Flash the file and you are rooted!

Thanks!


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

Its pretty easy... but I do wish it was as easy as the GNex... oh well, I can't wait for my S3 to come

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Biz (Dec 15, 2011)

Is there still no way to get back to 100% stock if needed?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Is there still no way to get back to 100% stock if needed?


You can get back to stock *minus the Custom ROM counter*. Here's the odin file (download odin here if you don't have it already). I don't think there's a guide here on Rootz yet. If I get around to it, I can throw up something preliminary later this week until somebody makes it good.

There's a way to reset the counter for the International version so it's only a matter of time (or somebody to risk bricking their phone to test it) before it or something similar works for us. So you won't be able to get back to stock for warranty support, but you can get back to stock software for stock functionality.

(thx to Samsung-Updates.com for hosting the files!)


----------



## The_Biz (Dec 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> You can get back to stock *minus the Custom ROM counter*. Here's the odin file (download odin here if you don't have it already). I don't think there's a guide here on Rootz yet. If I get around to it, I can throw up something preliminary later this week until somebody makes it good.
> 
> There's a way to reset the counter for the International version so it's only a matter of time (or somebody to risk bricking their phone to test it) before it or something similar works for us. So you won't be able to get back to stock for warranty support, but you can get back to stock software for stock functionality.
> 
> (thx to Samsung-Updates.com for hosting the files!)


 So if I only root my stock rom and don't use custom ones, the rom counter will stay at 0 correct?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> So if I only root my stock rom and don't use custom ones, the rom counter will stay at 0 correct?


I don't know what exactly triggers it. You'll have to wait for somebody else to answer that. My only Samsung phone was the GNex, which doesn't count. That said, I also know they've made changes to this generation of counters so if somebody answers you, take it with a grain of salt if it's coming from previous experience with other devices.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I have read where the international version there a way to reset the counters...maybe someone can port it in the near future...


----------



## The_Biz (Dec 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I don't know what exactly triggers it. You'll have to wait for somebody else to answer that. My only Samsung phone was the GNex, which doesn't count. That said, I also know they've made changes to this generation of counters so if somebody answers you, take it with a grain of salt if it's coming from previous experience with other devices.


 Rooted last night. It triggers the counter.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I have read where the international version there a way to reset the counters...maybe someone can port it in the near future...


Indeed.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

Save yourself a step, put the su zip file on your SD card before u shut the phone off. No need to push it, will be already there and ready to flash


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Rooted last night. It triggers the counter.


Apparently there's multiple methods on rooting, someone made a thread on XDA about a method of rooting that supposedly doesn't trigger the counter.
At least for the international version, but realistically it should work for the US versions as well.

I was going to link to it but I can't seem to find the thread for the life of me.


----------



## The_Biz (Dec 15, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Apparently there's multiple methods on rooting, someone made a thread on XDA about a method of rooting that supposedly doesn't trigger the counter.
> At least for the international version, but realistically it should work for the US versions as well.
> 
> I was going to link to it but I can't seem to find the thread for the life of me.


I saw the thread last night about an hour after rooting. Lol

Oh well. It's just a counter now. :-D


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick question guys, what exactly is a rom counter? How is it a good or bad thing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Quick question guys, what exactly is a rom counter? How is it a good or bad thing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Keeps track of any custom firmware you flash, it's bad because this voids your warranty.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody try this on the Verizon version and can confirm if it works?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

dirtyfingers said:


> Anybody try this on the Verizon version and can confirm if it works?


Ill try it later, it should
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

